# Goat kidding



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am new to having goats and just started with them this summer. I have 2 Nannies that are bred. One i just got a month ago and i was told she was only 2 months bred, but she is bagging up,her vulva is very nice sized and she has lost her tail head ligaments, i brought her into a small pen from pasture last week when i realized she was acting really different. She was not tame at all and now she wants attention and everything. she is very restless and comes out of her stall just to see what my other Nanny is doing , or to eat when i give them grain. when in her stall or when i make her get out she is up and down and scratching at her sides and doesn't stay still. even in her stall she is up and down alot. Too me having worked with cattle she acts like she is going to kid soon,but i truely don't know. She is a first time freshener.

My other nanny i had in with my billy for 4 months but i only saw him breed her 3 months ago and then again about 2 months ago.This Nanny is only 9 months old. She doesn't show to me if she is actually bred or not but my Buck is rented out right now and i don't have him. I have a couple pictures of them if you wouldn't mind taking a look and telling me what you think. They are pictures of their back sides because tried to fgure it out by the pooch test, but don't really know what i am looking for.

It wont let me attach the pics to here it says they are too big, but if anyone is willing to look at them and hep me figure out if my one will kid soon, or if the other is bred i would appreciate it. My email for you to email me is [email protected], if you email me there i will email them to you.

I am just confused about when to expect the kid or kids.

Thank you for your help.

Sincerely,
Jennifer (Jen) Parrish


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome ...Jennifer ...glad to have you here.... :wave: 
Your doe does sound like she is getting closer.... Doesn't seem to be just 2 months along if she is bagging up now..FF are easier to see the starting of udder development.....normally ...they do it around the fourth month of being preggo.... 
To me it sounds as if she was bred and may of took sooner then was told to you.....
She may be uncomfortable...with the babies pushing on things inside.....it is her first time..and she doesn't know what is happening with her body..... I'd say.. if her new udder ..is starting now.....she sounds like ...she has about a month to go..... but then again...some bag up at the last minute.....I would keep an eye on her anyway.....not knowing the actual due date and with the things she is doing... Posting pics of them ...may help.... :hug: 

Pooch tests can be tricky.... :wink: 

I sent you an e-mail .......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so the one doe you bought a month ago they said she was 2 months along that would put her at 3 months -- which is quite normal for them to start to bag up and act uncomfortable.

I would contact the previous owners and ask if there was any awy she was bred sooner then that and if not then she probably is just overly dramatic about her pregnancy 

welcome to TGS :wave:

you can send pictures to [email protected] Im at work but can check when I get home after 8:00pm


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so she has some yellowish/off white mucus now, it may actually have been there before, but now more noticeable. She has had straw stuck to her vulva and in it a lot so I think there has been some just not seen, but now I have seen it all day. I can feel the babies or baby moving inside when I rub her belly, when I push in the little guys kick and move their heads. I can feel the head of one every night, she loves when I rub her belly. She used to not let me even 5 feet from her so it is so exciting. I can't wait! 

When I feel the babies I know it is a baby because I know that it isn't her rumen movements because you can feel it so well. It is so cool. 

Sorry I know I am babbling but I am so excited!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Jen, :wave: You have every right to be excited. 

I would do as Stacey said. Get a hold of the other owner and see if by any chance she could of been bred before that date they gave. 

I would say she is a lot closer. Now how do you know you are feeling for the ligaments correct? Are they gone, mushy or what. Did you send the picture to Stacey? Are you using Photobucket? If so just re size the picture to about a medium.

I am excited for you. Do you have your kidding kit ready?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

according to the pictures sent to me the doe looks to have 2 months to go unless she SUDDENLY fills up that udder greatly


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

So her udder is a lot bigger than in the pics from last week, her vulva is gapped open when laying down too. She ate some feed this morning but not the usual, plus she is usually wanting more feed and when I went over to the fence with the bucket before leaving for family thanksgiving, she wasn't interested in it either. 

She is huge and her vulva is loose when I shut her in by her self she was very calm and very relaxed without My other one insight. So I think she is getting closer. I also couldn't feel the babies in the spots they are usually in. I can usually feel the head of one as soon as I push on her stomach but it wasn't there and I can usually feel it morning and night. 

I am pretty sure I am feeling the ligaments correctly. I can wrap My fingers around the tailhead and her tailhead is raised and I don't feel anything there. It has been like that for almost a week though. When I try to do that with My other one I can't even come close to even getting My fingers next to her tail head. 
So excited!! Well I think it is real possible since the nannies bad does where I got My nannyies has bucks running with them all year. There are 3 or 4 bucks in with all of them, so I think she really could have been bred before they thought. 

Talk to you soon! I am just getting so excited!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like she's getting really close. Good luck!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You are going to have babies soon from the sounds of things. :leap: best of luck on your upcoming kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome. :wave: Sounds like you got some good advise. For the future if you go to photo bucket and load your pics there you can attach very easy. Keep us posted and show us pics of those babies when you get them! :leap:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well No babies yet, but she is still losing her plug and bagging up ore each day. :shrug: When i have touched to feel her udder, she has leaked some milk out on my hand a couple of times here these past few days. And i wasn't even trying to get any or touch her teats at all just her udder. 

So i have gotten everything ready, I just hope it isn't on a day when it is so cold here. Yesterday would have been perfect, but nothing. 

I will keep you informed and thank you everyone for your help.

Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once the udder gets shiny and tight then you know she is getting ready to kid within 12 hours.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so she has been screaming at me all day and when I go into the pen she goes in her stall and stands there. She acts goofy until I rub her belly, then she calms down. She is not very tame and I still can hardly touch her udder without her going crazy. She has been breathing a lot different these past few hours, and very restless, but no clear or mucusy discharge showing the beginning signs of labor. She has lost a lot of he plug these past few days and yesterday was the day I thought she would go she went pee and when she did a lot of mucus came out and she was stalled all day but nothing. 

Along with her different breathing she is grunting a lot but I don't notice any pushing and there isn't a bag or placenta hanging. 

Earlier today I could feel the slight movement of one baby and I could feel its heart beat and even let My husband feel. He thought that was so cool. 

She is starting to strut some now in the udder, but as far as seeing shine, I couldn't come close to her with clippers she got ruts on me. 

I am nervous it will happen in below zero weather the end of the week. I have a heat lamp and a lot of straw and Hay in the stall. I just hope it is warm enough for her and the kids.

Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being demanding of your attention is a sign of her getting closer, when her udder is full, her rear legs will go "posty".....there are pics for reference here in the kidding koral. One of the things that really tell me that my does are imminent with delivery is the fact that they will snub either their grain or hay, if they eat their grain they won't touch their hay as well as the opposite...will rip into their hay and will snub their grain. Even without an udder clip, you'll be able to see the fullness.....the hair around the teats will literally disappear.

I've had kids born in the single digits here and never used a heat lamp, I have boxed stalls and deep bedding as well as puppy sweaters for the babies til they are 2-3 days old.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah she is eatting both right now but grunting and her eyes in the last few hours are squinty. She actually didn't go after her Hay when I put more in for her tonight, but she did eat her grain. 

I will go and get a few puppy sweaters tomorrow I think she will have twins atleast I can feel 2 heads or could the other day. Then just felt 1 yesterday and 2day and the heart beat. 

You can still are the hair on her teats, but instead of being straight down they are strutting out to the inside of her legs. 

Just want things to go well for her first kidding! She loves her belly rubbed and it seems to be what makes her calm but she usually doesn't let me that close unless I grab her by the collar and hold her in place to touch her. 

Hope it doesn't happen in the night.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well no babies yet, she looks like she could kid anytime now, udder strutted, vulva open, discharge almost clear mucus, but she just won't give em up. 
I figured the snow storm here would initiate her but nothing. A friend of mine said they had 13 calves hit the ground yesterday do to the onset of the storm, but My doe just won't have em. She is eating her grain but not her Hay she is more less just pawing the Hay and laying in it. I have pretty thick bedding in there, but she likes to lay up by the door these past few days and is putting the Hay there. 
I would have thought that she would have had them by now. 

Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The nesting she's doing is suggesting she's getting closer.....and yes, she'll hold onto them until you are ready to pull the last strands of hair from your head!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a wig on standby... pull out it's hair and not your own.....those does .....drive us crazy ....when they are close to kidding..... :hair: :hug:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so I don't know why she hasn't had them yet, but who knows I guess she is just being a goat. 

Her pooch is almost level out with her anus and her vulva is just so huge and she is huge belly wise like she could pop. I let her out today to run around though she waddled around legs mosly stiff and just acted so uncomfortable! I think time is very close but I also though 3 weeks ago was close, so what do I know, she keeps proving me wrong these days!lol everyone here thinks I am crazy and says she is never gona have them. 

I have been checking her every 2 hours during the night for over a week, but no babies when I check. 

It would have been perfect for her to have them today since the weather was in the 40's just think she wants me to go crazy. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll be going when the weather goes nasty and when you are just about to crack.....when the time comes though, you will definately know, you've been watching her closely now that you are likely going cross eyed so you will really be able to tell when she starts "acting different".


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

She has been acting quite different but still eatting well. Her vulva is about 2.5 inches wide now If not more than that. I check her a lot she hates being out of her stall but when the weather is nice I make her get out for fresh air. She just is so big and her pooch is almost almost level with her anus, plus her uncomfortable walk well waddle. 

Just hope things go well. Hope all is well with all of you and hope If you are kidding things are going good. 

Well I did find out that My other Nanny/doe isn't bred, she came into heat yesterday. It was actually the first solid heat I have ever seen her have and she is 9 months almost 10 so maybe this is her first true heat. I just need to get My buck back before the next heat, which prolly won't happen since he is rented out to another farm. Oh well she will get. Bred soon enough I guess.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so quick question! Just went out to check on her and she stood up and I noticed flinching in he muscles between her hooks and pins on both sides. Atleast that is that I call them. 

It flinched twice then she laid down. Would this be the beginning signs of contractions???!

Not knowing what the contractions look like in goats and being used to cattle, I am just curious about If the muscle flinching is contractions or what I might be noticing. I haven't noticed these muscle flinches ever before on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The flinches are likely the muscles relaxing, contractions are more in the belly area. You'll see her stare off into space while her belly tenses up, the stronger they are, she may even hunch or round her back upward during them. My girls will lazily chew their cud while the onset of labor begins, during contractions they have stopped chewing and almost sound like they are holding their breath and others will just chew cud very fast and almost angrily.

Not knowing an exact due date will drive you insane :hair: Even though she was bred in July, it could have been at any time....giving you the entire month of December to wonder when she'll drop.

The discharge before imminent birth is like nothing you have seen on her before, some does have that streaming discharge that starts out whitish/clear and then turns to an amber color and not long afterward she'll be down and pushing....others will have the same but lose it in the bedding so it appears that they don't have the streaming mucous.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you! She chews her cud a lot and I haven't noticed the tensing of the belly but she has been stretching a lot though. I noticed some discharge earlier today and it was whitish but then I didn't see it again.

Do you think that the muscles relaxing that are flinching are a start or just relaxing to sleep? I am sorry for all the questions. I am super excited and I love My girls and can't wait til I have My first babies on My own farm born to My farm. It is like a dream come true! I have been waiting for the day since I graduated from college!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

One other very noticeable thing she will do when starting contractions, she will be restless" laying down and getting up repeatedly. Also....it's sort of a funny thing to watch for but when contractions are more intense she will "suck in" her entire pooch area....really odd to see but when it happens you'll know what I mean.

New babies are very exciting to be waiting for, especially when it's the first ever for you :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have anymore pictures you can send me? I can give you an idea how her udder looks


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have one pic that I could get but it does do her udder justice. With her these days it is hard to get a pic of back there, not too friendly with her rear that is for sure. Lol she will stand for me to take it then turn as I take it. She is not wanting me to show her big side I guess. Lol no babies as of yet but her vulva is even bigger and more open. It is 3 am here and she is so uncomfortable and I feel so bad.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

The picture doesn't do the udder justice is what it was supposed to say in the last post it isn't a good pic of that. Sorry.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

So we have clear stringy mucus now. She will eat her grain but not her hay. I hope it isn't during the night. It is cold and I don't want to lose any!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Clear stringy will eventually be tinged pink and white, she could be like this for a few hours before she really gets down to business...being cold out is ok, just be sure to dry them well and let mom do her part in cleaning them as well.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok at 2pm I fed her some grain, but she only ate half of it and it took her awhile to eat that, which it is usually gone in the snap of a dime. She snubbed the rest and at a little bit of her Hay and then laid down. Didn't notice anything but some small belly movements like the kids were moving it could have just been rumen movements too though. I checked her at 4 again and she was standing looking at the door and chewing her cud. Also had more stringing clearish mucus and has had a lot of straw stuck to her back there today. Hope it is soon! Don't know what to think so I am not going to make any predictions. I have been wrong so far. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Trying to predict the when is the same as trying to predict how many :wink: 

I sat with a friend and her 2 does for 4 hours last night as one REALLY looked as though she was laboring and the other wasn't but did have some extensive clear/pinkish discharge and was eating like a hoover, I really figured they would go this afternoon so I left and got home around 10:30 as I had to be up for work at 4:30. I no sooner goty my goats bedded for the night, PJ's on and my cell beeped for text...I immediately called because the doe that did not look like she was in labor was starting to kid! This was at 11:20...kid arrived at 11:26 and the twin at 11:32....talk about deception!!! I closed my eyes for sleep and got a text at 12:11 am...THE SECOND DOE was ready to deliver!!! She had triplets by 12:45.

All went well as this was her first solo kidding but these girls just seemed to wait til I was gone, so even with the signs of delivery it can take hours and once those signs are consistant it takes minutes!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

That is awesome! I am glad all are healthy and moms are doing good! 

No babies yet here, just hope all are healthy and I don't happen to miss anything since it all happens so quickly. 

I have an ok picture of her udder and vulva If you would like me to send it to you. She doesn't like to stand still for me, since she isn't the tamest host I have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be great....go ahead and email me the pic.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok I will do that it will probably an hour or so before I can get to the computer.thanks.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Liz,I don't have your email. I thought i did but i guess i don't.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx23 ... h/Saldana/

I added pics of Saldana to Photobucket. I hope this link works for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I see the difference, her udder is filling nicely, and will get bigger....it has filled a good bit in just 2 days! I may be jinxing you here but I will guess that you'll be seeing kids by the weekend.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Gosh, I hope so Liz! my dad also thought this weekend too. I was hoping Yesterday, but my bet was lost.LOL. She is getting so cranky. Not liking me to rub her belly once she gets me in there and want attention then gets cranky.

So how are your friends babies doing? I hope they are still doing good!

I also have some more pics of my other goats too.

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx23 ... %20Shotzy/
This is an album of my botte babies that i got a little over a month ago, they will be 2 months on Saturday.

The other album is of my Buck and other Doe and after the pics upload i will add that link too. If anyone wants to see them.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx23 ... 20andTyra/

My Buck and other Doe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty little nigi girls!! Hoosier is your boy? He has a really nice color...like a dark chestnut. Your doe has a pretty color pattern too.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah Hoosier is my Buck. He isn't the daddy of Saldana's kids though. He will be next breeding though. He is gone right now breeding at another farm and i don't get him back until the end of Jan to breed to my other doe who i thought was bred, but came into heat the other day. So hopefully he will breed her when i get him back. 

Yeah the little girls i am bottle feeding are wonderful and so much fun. They are my babies that is for sure. I spend alot of time with them! They mind better than dogs. LOL.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess My little babies are Nigi and Nubian crosses. I just found that out from the breeder. 

Ok My buck is a boer/Nubian/alpine cross will I be able to breed him to these girls and not have issues? They won't be bred until they are older than 1 year. That is My plan anyways.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your babies look like they are all nigi...don't see roman noses or even a tip down of their ears to suggest nubian. Your boy may be too big for them to breed and kid safely :sigh:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Man that stinks. Guess I will have to get a small buck to breed them to! That's ok I guess! I have til next October Nov time


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say this is asking for a train wreck that could potentially take both babies and the doe. I would try to find a smaller breed buck that doesn't have the larger breeds close in his genetic makeup. By this I mean his parents or grandparents. A good distance from his birth would be OK since all goats originated from larger breeds. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I will buy a smaller breed of buck, I will have to I don't want anything to happen to them or the kids! What breed would you suggest I get to breed to them?? Nigi or Nubian? I agree with you and know what you mean. Just like breeding cows you don't want a large breed breeding a small breed that can't handle the calves. 

I love these 2 little girls and want what is best for them!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

jenparrish24 said:


> Ok at 2pm I fed her some grain, but she only ate half of it and it took her awhile to eat that, which it is usually gone in the snap of a dime. She snubbed the rest and at a little bit of her Hay and then laid down. Didn't notice anything but some small belly movements like the kids were moving it could have just been rumen movements too though. I checked her at 4 again and she was standing looking at the door and chewing her cud. Also had more stringing clearish mucus and has had a lot of straw stuck to her back there today. Hope it is soon! Don't know what to think so I am not going to make any predictions. I have been wrong so far. Lol


I thought I had a picture of one of our does 6 hours before the birth of her twins but I can't find it anywhere. Fiasco Farms has a great picture of the stringing/streaming goo before the birth happens. This is EXACTLY what our doe's goo looked like. Our doe wasn't laying down thiugh. It was stringing to the ground and looked like a long stream of thick amber colored snot.

http://www.fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goa ... 00083.html


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so her bag looks like it is going to pop and purplish as well, it sticks out behind her and her teats are now touching the inner part of her legs, it has gotten huge in the last 24 hours. Her tail head ligaments are for sure gone now. At 2am i could still feel some parts of the ligaments, but by 4:30am the right ligament i could still feel and the left was gone. Then at 7:30am i couldnt feel any at all everything is so mushy. She has some pink discharge late about 1230am then back to clearish with white streaking through it, but not any pink right now. She has alot of discharge though with most of it staying in the straw when she gets up. I am thinking that she will go today, but heck like i said before i just dont call it good with her. I have pics but i need to get on my mothers computer to post them. this stupid lap top is so messed up. I would have been posting more pics from my phone and all, but my phone quit working. Well i will keep you all posted and post pics when she has them. I just hope that it happens soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah!! Babies should start to arrive soon. When she goes down and starts pushing, thats when you'll know "for sure" :hair: 

The udder ballooning and the discharge becoming more evident are all good signs that she'll deliver within 12 hours. You'll see kids before midnight.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

i hope they come soon. I am looking forward to a good nights sleep. After 3 weeks of getting up every 2-3 hours all day and night. I need some good sleep. I hope you are right! she is so miserable and i feel so bad for her. i have been with her off and on all day and rubbing her belly and udder to relieve her some. atleast that is what my intent is. I hope to get pictures of the whole things if possible and want to video some too, but don't know if i will be able to get that accomplished but i am going to try! i am so super excited! 

I just feel so bad for her, she is about as wide and round as she is tall and man i would think it would hurt so much. Her udder these past 24 hours has bloomed up so much that it looks so sore and like it could pop. I will keep you up dated on her status and post pics as soon as i can. 

talk to you soon!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just uploaded pictures of Saldana to that album on photobucket. just thought i would let you know. 

So just curious how many do you guys think she is going to have??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say... maybe twins.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok so we are having contractions!! 3.5 to 4 minutes apart roughly. no sign of a bag yet though. I have been checking her every half hour or so. Now i think i am going to go out and sit with her for the rest of it. she seems to calm down when i am in there. 

wish me luck and send your prayers my way for saldana and the kids.

i will let you know the results as soon as i can. if it is late it will probably be first thing in the morning when pictures are up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.....I am praying that all goes well .....Happy and healthy kidding.... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Its 10 til 9 here....contracting regular is good, from the pics she is ready to go, tail is dropped, pooch swollen and longer and her udder is shiny and tight! I'll be in bed very soon....but will be back to check on progress. Good Luck and prayers for a fast delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that all has gone well....I'm off to work! Hope to hear how many and what when I get home.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your prayers and thoughts.It was amazing!! She started having deeper quicker contractions around 10pm lastnight. she laid down as she was standing wanting me to pet her before that. 

Once she laid down at about 10:25pm, she started pushing and in a few moment i saw the sack, then it broke then feet and a head. By 10:28, my first little girl hit the ground and I was so happy! I cleaned off her head and tail and feet and legs and left the body for Saldana. By the time she had licked most of the afterbirth from the first little girl and the first one was up and running around and had nursed some, she let me know it was again time for the next baby, so i got the first little one out of the way. Saldana again laid down letting me know she was ready and so calm she was. at about 11:00pm she laid down and by 11:08 my second little girl hit the ground. after about 5 minutes of cleaning and everything the second little girl was up and wanting to nurse, in the mean time of the cleaning of the second little girl, the first little one was needing my help nursing somemore, so i helped her and then after 5 minutes the second little girl was up and wanting to nurse, so i helped her get to the teat and nurse as well. so healthy, so big, so beautiful!!

I stayed out there with them until 3:30am. then i checked on them at 5:30am then again at 7:30am, just in time to get up and feed Saldana,Tyra, and the bottle babies.

After Saldana had gotten used to being a great mother and letting both babies nurse, my Dad brought out some warm water with some mollasses in it, she drank almost all of it. It boosted her energy a little, then at about 1am i went and got her some grain,sweetfeed, alfalfa pellets in her dish, then some hay. she ate it all up and when i got back from getting all that plus some more straw, she had lost the second placenta, she lost the first shortly after the second baby was born, she has cleaned up so well! i am so happy. I couldnt have asked for a better Christmas present!! I love them already.

At 2am the little ones were shivering so i picked them up, put them on my lap and wrapped them up in my coat to get them warm, even with alot of straw and heat lamp. Saldana, i think was relieved that i had them and she could relax for a little bit. she put her head on my arm so her nose was near the babies and she closed her eyes and fell asleep standing up for about 45 minutes, then they were hungry again, so i let them back down.

She is a great mother, a little scared at the beginning, but after i assured her it would be ok and that it was her little one, she took to it wonderfully and is wonderful. 

Thank you all for your help this past month and i look forward to talking to you guys alot more!! I will soon get pictures of the babies posted on the photobucket of their birth. Talk to all of you soon. I wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR! i am sure i will talk to you before then, but just wanted to say thank you!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like you had a textbook birthing experience, glad everything went so well. ENJOY!! :thumb:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

It was a dream come true!! I was so happy and I loved the experience! i have already had fun with them. the second one born is so friendly she comes up to me when i go in there.

still thinking of names hope to have them by the end of the night tonight.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx23 ... 0arrivals/

here is the link for the pics. i have some of the initial birth on there too, actually alot. Sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Saldena did a wonderful job!!! I am so HAPPY that all went well.....beautiful little girls ......NAMES????? Well considering they arrived 2 days before Christmas...Hope, Faith, Joy, Holly, CANDY, COOKIE, are just off the top of my head!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow she sure did a great job delivering for you, theyre both adorable!
 
what breed is the sire?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific ...congrats...  :greengrin:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, she did great and I think she is a wonderful mother. They are starting to play and run around now, still a little wobbly on the legs, but so much fun. they are loves and love to cuddle and hug they are already spoiled!! LOL

No names yet, we have a theme that we use for the goats, which is we use sprint car drivers in the world of outlaws and or sprint car company names. maybe we can do something else, with the names this time. it was my husbands idea, since he races sprint cars and that is his hobby.

I will post more pics sometime in the next few days for you guys to view and i will probably take alot more pictures as they grow and get bigger.

The daddy is supposed to be a Nubian, but i am not sure. What do you think? momma is an alpine, but i am not sure about the sire. I was told the lady only had Nubian bucks, atleast that is what she said. That is when i asked her about the breed of Dolly and Shotzy, my 2 bottle babies. 

I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas and a happy new year! I got the best presents ever for my. Hope if you guys are having any kidding that is goes perfect for you and that they are all healthy.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

With those floppy ears I would say that they definitely have Nubian in them. Very cute, and congratulations.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

What a beautiful Christmas blessing you received! Congratulations!!! What about naming them egg and nog?? Just kidding! :girl: :girl:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so we have figured out names for them! We did on Saturday, but I haven't had time to post them. 

Ok so the all tan with black stripe down her back is Kynzee Faith. And the tan and white one we named her Haedyn Hope. 

Figured why not give them middle names! 

I have a video I will post of them playing lastnight but it will probably be tomorrow sometime when I do. Maybe tonight if I have time.

Hope you all had a great Christmas and hope your New year goes great too. 

Talk to you soon!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hope all is going well for all of you and that you are having a Great 2010 so far. How is everyone's kiddings going ? The little ones are growing so much. When i get my phone back I will post those videos of them, but until i get it back I cant upload them to my computer. 

They are growing like weeds and so much fun, they love climbing all over me and laying on my lap. The jealousy has already hit and when one is close to me the other tries to get closer, then the other until neither can get any closer to my head because they are on my shoulders and my head.LOL! 

I got my Buck back now and my other doe was in heat the weekend before i got him back and actually still in heat the day i brought him home, but she was mean to him again and wouldn't let anything happen. I just hope she gets bred soon and nothing is wrong with her. She just seems to never stick and i am worried she may not. I will keep a close eye on her until i see him breed her and even after that for a month or 2.

Well hope all is well for all of you and i hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that the babies are doing well!! They are fun to have around aren't they?  

Hopefully your doe does settle and you get some May babies.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I can only hope she settles, i ave been waiting for awhile for her to do so. Hope she calms down and allows my buck to breed her. She was in a good heat Jan 1-3 so hopefully by the end of the month she will have another strong heat. She has been very predictable and on schedule fromNov, Dec, and Jan with going at about 21 days. Just hope that she allows him to breed her, she is very wierd and is not nice towards him.

Hope all is well and YES babies are so much fun!!!  They are my little angels.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so this has nothing to do with kidding, but I am curious!

I was reading up what to use for pneumonia in goats and it said Tylan 200, but not 50, does anyone know why?? I have 50 on hand for my cattle and was going to use that but read that your not supposed to. Would it be ok to use?? I have penicillin but didn't know which to use. 

My buck came home from that other farm and had a runny nose so I did give him penicillin but it is back and I would like to use Tylan but only have Tylan 50 and not 200. 

Can someone let me know what you think?? Thank you!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I had this big detailed post about why you shouldn't give an antibiotic for a runny nose and it dissapeared.

There is nothing wrong with the 50 other than its not strong enough unless you are treating a very young baby.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it ok to treat with Penicillin I'm? I do my cattle all the time in the neck and butt but is that ok for goats? Sorry so many stupid questions. I just want to make sure he is ok and get him treated.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I meant IM this phone made it go to I'm sorry!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, pen is given IM as well as SQ.... at 1cc per 20 pounds for 5 days, some also give it at 1cc per 10 pounds twice a day for 5 days.

As always though, with giving an antibiotic, be sure to give probiotics as well because the rumen bacteria will be affected by the antibiotic along with the "bad" bacteria.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

What probiotics would you prefer? Probios? Or what kind do you use? I just want him healthy again! Thank you for your help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the blue stuff...Probias. My goats LOVE it! I also have a jar of the "Goats Prefer" probiotic powder, I use it as a top dress with grain or aalfalfa pellets and even have goats that lick it from my hand.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok there are new pictures and videos of Haedyn and Kynzee on photobucket now. 

Liz I think i will try to find some of that powder probiotics for them I just hope i can find some. I haven't seen it at the Farm Stores around here. I am going to go ahead and treat him with Pen once a day. I am going to go ahead and give him 1cc per 20 pounds. I gave him 4.5cc today so i just hope he gets better. I don't have any others with runny noses or coughing so hope they dont get it. He is in with Tyra now since she is coming into heat and housed with her in a 4x8 stall the Nigi's are next to them and i don't think they can touch noses or anything. 

Oh Liz, i guess the lady i got the Nigi's from got to looking back and they are pure bred Nigi's. I dont have records, but i guess they are pure bred now that she looked back and found out all the information. I know none of them are registered or anything but i would love to register these guys is that possible?? I also think i found a buck he is from the same lady, but none are related she just got those does this past summer and one had a black and white spotted buck and a silver one, they are 6 months old though. i will probably get the black and white spotted one. he is also pure bred as well. I am excited!!

Talk to you soon.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so I think that my Nanny is Bred now. My buck bred her January 16th and the morning of the 17th like 5 times. I think she may have finally stuck. She would have come back into heat in the past few days and shows no sign of it at all. usually i know about 3 days before her standing heat because she yells and wont eat much, but that isnt happening now. This is the Nanny that was to have been bred when i bought her last summer and then didn't have them and was again bred in the end ofOctober beginning of Nov and didnt settle. So i think maybe she stuck this time. 

How can I tell? i was told that it will look like a tear drop, but i honestly dont know where and what to look for with this and how it should look and since she would only be 3 weeks along is there a good way to tell as of yet??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on getting her bred finally

as to the pooch test -- its a bit early to be trying to tell now 

but if you take a picture now and then again in another 4 weeks I can usually tell from the two pictures if a doe is bred or not.

as to teh registration of the kids -- if they are not from registered parents you cant register nigerian dwarf kids with ADGA or AGS. there is a miniature goat registry that you can register them with -- but it only is for like keeping track of parentage and does nothing for show or anything like that. THey or their kids will never be ADGA or AGS register able.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, I am excited! which means i should get babies around June 16th. I just hope she is bred. I know seasonal anestrus will come about soon, so i just hope she is bred. Dec and Jan's heats were very strong and she was in very good standing heat when Hoosier bred her Jan 16th and 17th. If 5 plus breedings from him in that 24 hours doesn't get her to stick then i think nothing will, so i just hope so, because she is beautiful.

So about registering the Nigi's, that bites. I thought that it could be done and they could be registered. I emailed a lady from ADGA and she didnt tell me any different.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

what registery will allow you register the Nigi's? I want to register them, but their sire and dam were not registered. I dont want to show them, just want to register all the kids and have them be registered. with other breeds you can register them that way, but I am just new to this having bought goats for the first time last summer. I just don't know the ins and outs and if anyone would be willing to tell me about it all please email me at [email protected].

I know everyone is busy but if you get the time i would love to learn about it and gain more knowledge about it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

National Miniature Goat Association or NMGA is a registry that will allow you to register your kids. Now, the thing is that when you register them, even though you know they are purebred nigerians, NMGA will list them as foundation stock. NMGA is not for a specific breed such as Pygmy's, Nigerian Dwarfs or even "mini" Nubians, Toggs etc.... all goats registered with them are "Miniature Goats" and not specifically a nigi or a pygmy.
It is a great association to have a name as well as records and identities by tattoo on your goats and with each kidding from the NMGA registered goats, they'll achieve "purebred miniature goat" status in the herdbook.
http://www.nmga.net
I joined and registered my PB Nigi buck with them so that a friend could register the kids he sired from her PB unregistered does.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank YOU SO MUCH Liz!! i will go to the site and check things out. thank you again!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to let you know i have new pics of the twins up on photo bucket as well as picsof Tyra's Pooch, still can't tell if she is actually bred or not. She was bred by Hoosier 1-16-10 and 1-17-10, and I have take pics of her periodically since then trying to see if I can tell a difference or not. Maybe you guys could see it, I kind of do, but then again I don't know. 

The twins are getting huge. They have to weigh about 35-40 pounds now at 2 months and 4 days. they are half the height of their mom.

Oh I did get a Nigi buck, I think he might have some mini nubian in him though since the ears are air plane. I have put some pics up of him too. He is only 8 days old now. I figure he will be old enough in October or Nov to breed my doelings. I was going to get a white buck that was 7 months old, but he had a bad foot and hardly walked on it and so i thought I better not mess with that. I am however getting a white and black Nigi doeling that is 3 weeks old in a week or so, so I will still get some white in them. 

Hope all is well and talk to you all soon. Enjoy the new pics.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok I have a question. I got a bottle baby, he is 17 days old. He is a Nigerian and I am wanting to use him as a breeding buck in the Fall. He had a hard start to life, being kicked out of the stall or just slipped out of the stall where the dam kidded. He was a triplet and those 2 were accepted and he wasnt after the time he spent outside the pen. He was still wet when my friend found him and he was cold, she took him inside gave him colostrum and bottle fed him. He just has issues with balance, not sure if she may have gotten water in his ears or what. it seems like he has an ear infection and just looses balance and stumbles to the side at times. Very quick footed and very playful, loves attention and loves to get out and run around when weather is good here. I gave him .4cc Pen for 4 days and it seemed to help a little, but not too much. He seems to be getting better as the days go by, but still stumbles to the sides when he isn't concentrating. I know he had a hard start to life and this could be why he is a little slower right now.

I also got a new Doeling who is 1 month old now and is on the bottle with him, they play and head butt all the time and run around like crazy together. 

He is so adorable and beautifully put together all but his stumbles. Do you guys think he will snap out of it and be able to be a good breeding buck?? I hope so because i think he will compliment some good traits to my doelings when he breeds this Fall, but I was just curious if he will completely snap out of it.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Getting excited Tyra is getting huge... she still has 2 and a half months to go, but she is getting big, she was so cranky yesterday in the heat, it was 80 degrees here yesterday and she was so cranky. starting to form a little udder too. 

I have pics of new nigi doelings and bucklings up on photobucket.

New pics of the twins- Saldanas twins are also up on there too. Finally weather is getting nice and everyone is happy, besides Tyra. she like to take it out on everyone.lol. 

Hope all is going well for all of you.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

at what age or wt should or can a nigi be bred? i have my oldest in heat and was wondering if i should breed her. 6 months about 40 pounds.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I would not breed until at least a years age.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, I wasn't going to breed her til 10 months or so maybe even be a yr, but her heat was so annoying for 3 days. 

OK I have another question. I got a Obershali 6 yr old given to me this past weekend, she was due to kid when i got her, the guy didn't have time to take care of her and her kids so i got her and the buck he had. She had twins 4/13/10. They are doing ok, but her udder is so low to the ground that i had to milk her and feed the colostrum to them, plus i have been milking her morning and night to get milk to feed them every 3-4 hrs for this first few days. They have tried to nurse on her but cannot find it and she has never had the opportunity to raise her own kids either, so when they try she lays down. I would rather her raise them and me just milk her out daily to keep mastitis away, but it doesn't look like I am gona be able to do that. Will they ever try to nurse and find it? i have helped them and placed it in their mouths but it doesn't last long. The mother is a tremendous milker! I get about a half gallon every morning or more so far and a little under half a gallon to a half gallon at night these past few days. Any suggestions???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are their tummy's.... are they full ?
they may be nursing... when you aren't looking... if they are full....

Most babies will fight you... so direct them to the teat...if her udder is low ...put the babies on their knees.. and tickle the top area.. near the top of the tail..
This stimulates them... to find the teat...keep directing them...also you can hold the teat up from behind....so it is pointed at the babies mouth... it makes it easier to find... I force the babies mouth over the teat then squirt some milk into their mouth ...then release them....this gets them wanting more.... so now they start the search...

if there bellies aren't full....Keep trying.... they will catch on soon.... :wink: 

Make sure.. you tie up momma ....if she tries to lay down ....make her get up....and make her stand there... of course....... make sure..... she isn't tight and sore in the udder .......as that is another indication..... of why she is laying down....or it could be that it is new to her and she doesn't understand....so teach them...how to be a family... :wink: keep at her ... you could smack her tummy (palm open) if she starts to try... to lay down.... ...to discourage her from laying down..... Maybe have someone hold one leg up... so it is harder for her to lay down.... :wink: 

sounds like she needs to learn to be a momma .... with time ...she and the kids will learn.... :hug:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks I will try that. I have tried to put there mouths on there and squirt some in and all but they just don't seem interested in it. I will try the tail thing too maybe that will help. I have milked her to keep her udder from getting to full I don't milk her out all the way i leave quite a bit in there just incase they try.

Too me their bellies do not seem full, but of course they are only 45 hours old as well, I mean when i touch their bellies and all it feels like they aren't eatting from her, but after i feed them from the bottle their bellies are quite a bit fuller. I know that right now their bellies are not really big and cannot hold alot of milk and they quit when they don't want anymore, but they are excited to get the bottle when they are hungry. They are learning the bottle well, just not mom's teats and mom cleans them and take care of them but the nursing she just isn't sure about. She was milked by hand all lactations and never raised her kids at all, so i guess getting used to it may or may not come. she stands wonderfully for me to milk her though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink: 

OK.. when you feed them the bottle...don't feed them very much....leave them a little hungry...by doing this.... you encourage them to want more....this is the time...when they are searching for the nipple..feed them the bottle near mom's teat....then... try to put them on mom's teat... Stimulating them ...tickling over the tail head area... really helps it is what mom does to stimulate them to feed....

Their tummy's ...would be full... if they were on mom....so they definitely haven't found the teat yet...

Just milking her until she is comfortable is OK... :wink: 

Don't give up on her .....most goats...... have mothering instincts... it is there..... :hug: But it may take time...


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so the new babies are finally starting to suckle on their own. One has the hang of it, the other still needs a little help getting the teat in her mouth, but all in all they are doing great. 

I hate to keep posting different questions about different topics in this same forum topic but I am not sure how to post a new topic and cannot find the location to do so.

I have a little Nigi doeling who was in heat last week, now in heat again this week, not sure if it is the same as with cattle, but if this happens in cattle they are cystic. Is this the case with her too? I hope not, but man it is annoying. she is so loud and abnoxious where none of the others are like this at all. if anyone can help answer this that would be wonderful.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so the new babies born 41310 are doing great! growing like weeds and little pistols. Momma is doing great and gained back her weight from kidding and looks wonderful.

So on to Tyra, she is huge, due 6/15/10, but she is getting huge, don't know how many, but smells like bucks between her horns. Hope she has atleast one buck. I am getting excited since this was a pain getting her bred and getting her to stick and stay bred. Just hope this goes well for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok so the new babies born 41310 are doing great! growing like weeds and little pistols. Momma is doing great and gained back her weight from kidding and looks wonderful.
> So on to Tyra, she is huge, due 6/15/10, but she is getting huge, don't know how many, but smells like bucks between her horns. Hope she has atleast one buck. I am getting excited since this was a pain getting her bred and getting her to stick and stay bred. Just hope this goes well for her.
> 
> That is terrific ...glad to hear that..... :thumb: :greengrin:


Here's to at least 1 :kidblue: and 2 :kidred: :kidred: or 1 doeling if she twins.. ray: I am also praying that she has a happy and healthy kidding too.. ray: :hug:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah i hope there is atleast 1 buckling in there, 2 would be nice, but i would also like a doeling out of her, due to her being my favorite large breed alpine doe, that i have spent alot of money and time on. It would be nice to have a daugher from her too. I am just getting excited. i have pics of her belly but they don't do her belly justice, because she is so big. bigger than Saldana before she had the twins and she still has a month to go. LOL maybe trips, but it is only her first kidding, how likely is that for her to have trips her first kidding???


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok so this is off the topic of kidding but i cannot figure out how to make a new post/topic. any info on how i go about that???

Anyways... i just saw a mini alpine.. i want one and how do you breed to get one?? or is there a way? i have 2 purebred alpine does but minis would be so much easier. what cross do you use??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerian buck would give you F1 mini Alpines.
Also...go to the board index and click on the area you want to be in, at the top left of the page in the area...example Goat Frenzy, it has a tab "New Topic" click that and you can create a new topic.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

what is the easiest way to have my nigi breed my does? i am clueless on how have him reach that high he is very tiny. hmmmm....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

A bale of hay to act as a step stool, or lay the doe down.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

So Tyra has 23 days left, but by the way she looks i am thinking she is going to go earlier. I am bringin her home this week. I am getting excited, i have waited a year for kids from her, just glad i gave her the chances to get bred again. I am still thinking twins. hope a buckling and a doeling. i will keep you posted.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so Tyra is acting goofy... it has been hot her in high 80's and 90's all week. since she only has 16 days left i brought her home from pasture. she has dropped off on feed. she only nibbles at it, i leave it in there all day and she just gingerly nibbles on it and her hay, thing is she isnt drinkin much either. i have made sure she isnt dehydrated and the baby or babies are movin like crazy still she is in great condition and still energetic and i have her out on a lead in the shade so she can be in the breeze instead of in a pen all day. i let her out in spurts. i shaved her body this morning as well as her udder to cool her off somemore. does anyone think she could go early?

her ligaments are still there and udder is getting bigger, but it is just scaring me a little that she has dropped off so much on feed. any suggestions.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just an update on Tyra, she is doin great when the weather got cooler she started eatting very well. she is due in 2 days has been discharging alot these past few days, doesnt like when i leave the pen, normally she is quite, calm and doesnt say a whole lot, the past 2 day she has been acting worried, restless, trying to get my attention, talking to the kids alot, loves having her belly rubbed. up til last night the kids were very active. now you cant tell they are there accept when i push in they are on the bottom of her stomach. i think she is getting close. we all have bets on when she will kid. i said 2 weeks ago she would have them by tonight at midnite, so we will see. i will let everyone know when she kids. not sure i mentioned it but she has stopped eatting again last nite she picked at it and again this morning up til then she had eatten all she has been given except for those first few days after she was brought home. will let you all know updates. this has been a long yr waiting for her to keep them full term, so this will be so exciting!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm betting that you are right with her delivery time! Being affectionate and not eating much are signs that delivery is close! Hope she doesn't keep you up all nite, good luck!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

so tailhead ligaments about completely gone, will be up every 2 hrs all night to keep an eye on her. want to be with her the whole time, but mosquitos are horrible to stay out there all night. will let you know what happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

babies really soon...happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

no babies yet, she doesnt want to give them up yet. all signs are there, she is so calm now, even lettin my hubby pet her and usually shes only mommas girl so close. i will be up every 2 hrs again 2nite like lastnight and the nite b4. excited!! hope it goes smooth. i will let u know what we have.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

so finally they arrived on wednesday at 255pm and256pm. She gave me twin bucks that ook nothing alike. i will post photos on photobucket in the next few days, or when time allows me to. it was 230pm when she started labor and didnt dialate enough before she started pushing. she was screaming and i had to try and get her calmed down and stimulate her further to dialate. she hadthe feet out but she couldnt get the nose. it was like it almost temporarily paralyzed her, she couldnt get up. after dialating further she had both of them fine and they are both healthy and so is she. she stood after about 45 minutes, i think a nerve must have gotten pinched when she wasnt dialated. it scared me so bad, but having the experience with cattle when things like this occur it helped greatly, plus my many years of interning at a vet clinic helped too.

quick questions.... the second one born was born with an overbite, no cleft palate or anything else wrong. was first to stand and first to nurse, doing great. What is this due to? is it genetic? will it work its way out or will he remain like this? nibbles on hay fine and bites when he has an itch fine. i love his markings, he shows more nubian and his brother shows all alpine, it is so night and day. neither parent or any generation of either parent has any of these issues i talked to the owner where i got the both of them, so i was just wondering. thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that you were with her and all turned out well.
Congrats on the twins!!

Overbite is sometimes referred to as "Parrot jaw" and it is genetic as is an "Undershot jaw" or under bite. If he's eating well and being normal I'd just watch him as he grows....and wether he and his brother so they won't be able to pass on the defect, even if the twin is normal, it's still in the genes.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

OK so Tyra's twin boys are almost 2 months old and they are probably weighing about 40 pounds if not more. They are huge and growing so tremendously well. Spoiled Rotten for sure and are so loveable. I will have to get some pics up on photobucket, but it may be a week or so before that happens. Just wanted to let you know how they were doing. Lets just say that the twin bucks are as big as the twin doeling that were born in April. Of course the Other Doe (Momma) was not in good condition when i bought her and neither were the twins when she had them, so i guess for what i had to work with they are still doing very well too. Breeding back Saldana which kid last December, Then her twins will be bred in a month or so, they are huge, just as big as she is as well. The Nigi's will all be bred in Dec or so, that way it is nice out when they finally kid in, they will all be between a year and a couple months to 10 months old. Also Momma and Tyra will be bred back in October or so I am thinking. I just want spring kids if i can. LOL Don't want many winter kiddings.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so one of my does kid early on Sunday Morning early. Unexpected, since the doelng had no signs the entire day or evenig before, and no udder. She is finally coming into an smaller udder and the kid is doing wonderful and already growing. Both mother and daughter are healthy and doing great.

My concern is with the baby's ears, i didn't have electricity run to that stall yet and her ears were very cold and tips frozen some, she was almost all dry by the time i found her, she was up and nursing and doing great, but her ears were so cold. Igot them to another stall with heat lamp and the two did wonderful and the kid started getting rowdy. 

yesterday the ears were fine and i noticed nothing wrong with them, tonight I noticed that her ears are puffy, there isnt an infection in them I don't think, but they are puffy, they feel warm to the touch, but I am wonderin what could be wrong. What do you think is going on with her ears? Do you think she might lose them due to being so cold when she was born? I hope not she has the floppy ears just like her momma and I love them airplane ears. If you guys have any answers please let me knowI am kind of worried about her ears.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Frostbitten ears will swell due to the frozen tissue, I'm sorry to say but she may very well lose those ear tips. Be watchful for infection...oozing is one sign, you can apply an antibiotic ointment to ward off infection but it won;t help the already dead tissue. Glad to see you back Jen!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Good to be back, I have been posting mostly in the Just a though...National Goat Expo. havent had many issues but with this it worried me. Do you think i need to do something if there is infection such as injection, she is so tiny I dont want to hurt her. I guess i will have to deal with the ear loss, just was hoping i got to her in time and got her in the heat to sav those ears. What should i do to help her with those puffy ears, i don't want an infection to make her sick and kill her, she is just like her mother and her mother is my favorite goat. I should have been paying more attention, but she showed no signs of going or event getting close, no udder, when checked she still had her ligaments before i went to bed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With any flesh swelling, the "cure" to reducing it is ice....I know, hard to think of because it was freezing that made them swell in the first place. Try holding...snow? or ice cubes on them..her ears between the ice for a few seconds at a time and see if it helps the swelling.

My nigi buck has an issue each winter with his left ear tip...it does swell a little , enough that it splits and bleeds, it is from the cold but there is really no way to prevent it. He scabs up and his ear looks new again after warm weather comes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm Jen I dont know -- never had kids born in anything cold enough to create frost bite.


----------

